# I am new to the site



## Bobby Boy

Hi everyone I enrolled 2 days ago and today downloaded a few of my watercolours ( hope they are in the right place. I took up painting only about 2 years ago after my 67 th birthday and found I really enjoy the sence of achievement when I finish a picture. I hope with the help of you all to carry on the learning process.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Welcome Bobby! Nice to have you with us.. And you are an awesome artist.. I enjoyed looking through your album!

D


----------



## Bobby Boy

*Thank You*

Thank you bushcraft for your warm welcome I am so pleased to have found this site and hope to keep learning as a member.


----------



## TerryCurley

Your story is very much like mine. In May 2014 I started painting and knew right away I found a hobby I loved. I was 66 when I started.

The folks here have been very helpful and I have improved considerably by taking their advice. 

Welcome Bobby. With an avatar of Bobby Boy you must be from the south. I live in Arkansas.


----------



## ErnstG

Man ist nie zu alt um ein Hobby zu beginnen -
aber es geht nicht mehr so leicht wie in jungen Jahren.
Sie haben schon sehr schöne Arbeiten in Ihrem Album!

One is never too old to start a hobby -
but it's not as easy as it at a young age.
You have very beautiful work in your album!

Ernst


----------



## Bobby Boy

Thank you for lovely comments Terry & Ernst I was always told you are never too old and know now that is the case. 
I just love to paint & 
many happy hours are spent doing so. I have just started to go to Art Classes at our local college and at 69 I am not the oldest pupil there. I live in the middle part of England Terry in the town of Leeds Bobby Boy is a name given by my Grand Children.


----------



## leighann

Welcome! 
It's never too late to find your love for art. Enjoyed your album. I'm just now starting to play around with watercolors, but haven't got very far yet. Too many other unfinished projects!!


----------



## FanKi

Hi!! Welcome! I love your album! Keep uploading stuff! ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome Bobby Boy! Nice work, I like the beached boats, they look like a set.


----------



## Bobby Boy

Thank you all for your comments, glad you liked my pictures I really enjoyed painting them and having looked At others work on here gives me lots of inspiration.


----------



## chanda95

Hello and welcome! I cruised through your pictures and have to say..great job! I think for me the snow scene really resonates. They are all wonderful but I identify with that one in particular. 

We are happy to have you here and look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## Bobby Boy

Hello Chando I am very pleased to meet you and thank you for the very warm welcome. The snow scene is the picture that I have painted more times than any other for different members of my family who have had it framed for there walls.


----------

